# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2007] uppercase en xpath

## jff42

Bonjour,
je cherche une fonction de conversion majuscule/minuscule utilisable dans une formule d'infopath, sans utiliser de code de prfrence.

----------


## billout rm

Salut,

J'ai crit un article  ce sujet : http://rmatayron.blogspot.fr/2009/02...majuscule.html

Dans les commentaires, il y a la solution pour mettre tout le texte en majuscules.

Bonne journe!

----------


## jff42

Bien sr, la fonction"Traduire" !
Merci.  ::ccool::

----------

